# Pre 721 Installation question



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Right now I have a Twin LNB hooked up to 2 recievers, when I get the 721 I was planning on buying the Quad LNB or can I cascade off one of the Twin leads?

Right now Dish Depot has the trade in thingy, If I buy the Quad I can trade my Twin in and get $50.00 back.

Am I thinking correctly or should I consider another solution? :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like a good one to me, although if you want HDTV it might be time to add a sw64 and a second dish. 

BTW Happy Birthday John!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Sounds like a good one to me, although if you want HDTV it might be time to add a sw64 and a second dish.
> *


Which you might be able to get for free if you call and request the 2nd dish for must carry locals

(or do they add sw21s if you currently have a twin?)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Adding a second dish:
I'm sure they would add the SW21's with my twin, having a 4900 and a 501.

If I wait till I get a 721 to add the second dish, it might take months before I get the second Dish. They would have to give me the the Dual LNB with the SW64 I believe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, I have 2 recievers(3000 & 4000) hooked to 2 sw21's. Dish was out yesterday to install the second dish. Where they needed to put it I didn't want it. I got them to just give me all the equipment which included a sw64 which is the only thing I wanted in the first place. The dish tech told me the following.

1. The 148 is not going to be carrying anything additional. 
The recent move of all the locals was to make room for more channels on 110 or 119. Can't remember which.

2. The 721 won't be out until the 4th quarter. I know its sussposed to be out this month. But that is what he said.

3. The sw64 can't be hooked up to just 2 recievers as doing this will burn out the unhooked outs. Is this really true?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 721 will begin shipping to Dealers on June 17th.

There will only be limited quanaties available.

I want mine


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll wait for a HD version of the 721! Could the term "Hell freezing over" apply here?
:shrug:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a SW64 hooked up to a 7100 and a 501. No Problems here.


----------



## SRubie (May 14, 2002)

You can use a 64 switch for 1-4 receivers with no problem. Unused ports should have a 75 ohm terminator on them for reliablility, but you won't hurt the switch if they're not connected.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SRubie _
> * Unused ports should have a 75 ohm terminator on them for reliablility, but you won't hurt the switch if they're not connected. *


Really I didn't know that, what are possible downsides to not terminating. I am familiar with unterminated signals when used with straight video (I work at MSNBC) but why do you need to terminate a switch??


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> BTW Happy Birthday John! *


What did I miss???????
Did Charlie give John a 721?
How old; dude?
Cheers!!! :wave:


----------



## SRubie (May 14, 2002)

You should terminate the unused ports on a SW64 for some of the same reasons you would on other RF devices: to keep stray RF out and to protect the terminal. It's a good practice, and, short of a bad terminator, it doesn't hurt.


----------

